# Thinking of buying a 240 have some ?'s can you help



## Chillinnkalli (Jul 17, 2004)

Wusup. Im thinking of buying a 1995 240sx. I was wondering how much horsepower they have. How many pounds of Torque. I know it has a twin cam motor. Is that the fastest one they produce stock for the us. any other comments or facts you know would help. I had a 1995 eclipse gst and it was kinda quick. Does anyone know what 1/25 mile time they run stock everything would help in my decision thank you
also do you know any good links for performance parts and forums etc..thanks again


----------



## Waste Land (Jul 4, 2004)

Chillinnkalli said:


> Wusup. Im thinking of buying a 1995 240sx. I was wondering how much horsepower they have. How many pounds of Torque. I know it has a twin cam motor. Is that the fastest one they produce stock for the us. any other comments or facts you know would help. I had a 1995 eclipse gst and it was kinda quick. Does anyone know what 1/25 mile time they run stock everything would help in my decision thank you
> also do you know any good links for performance parts and forums etc..thanks again


Hey, welcome to the forums.

Heres some information I found that might help you out.

Engine : 4-cylinder, DOHC, front engine RWD 
Displacement : 2,393 cc 
Valve : 16 valves, 4 valves per cylinder 
Transmission : 5-spd manual, 4-spd automatic 
Fuel economy : city - 22 mpg (manual), 21 mpg (auto) highway - 28 mpg (manual), 27 mpg (auto) 
Horsepower : 155 hp @ 5600 rpm 
Torque : 158 lb-ft @ 4400 rpm 
0-60 mph : 8.0 sec. 
Curb Weight : 2800-2920 lbs 
Height : 50.8 in. 
Overall length : 177.2 in. 
Wheelbase : 99.4 in. 
Overall Width : 68.1 in. 

We all know that car makers usually rate the HP and TQ and the fly wheel or crank and not so much at the wheels. So dtermine some drice train, and traction loss and you'll have what it gets at the ground.

I'm not sure about 1/25 mile time........ummmmm I've never even heard of it, I may have just may have been in meters or something. The shortest track I've ever ran in a car period was 1/8th. Anyway maybe some of the better know epople around here can help ya out.


----------



## timpryor (Jul 28, 2004)

Waste Land said:


> I'm not sure about 1/25 mile time........ummmmm I've never even heard of it, I may have just may have been in meters or something. The shortest track I've ever ran in a car period was 1/8th. Anyway maybe some of the better know epople around here can help ya out.


i think he meant 1/4 as in .25 it might have been a typo im curious for the 1/4 mile times on a stock 5spd.


----------



## Vip (Jul 26, 2004)

Isn't it something like high 15 low 16's? It may be more I'm not sure, I just remember hearing that said somewhere.


----------

